# wild life of Norway



## ornata (Jul 2, 2008)

The best pictures from may and June:} 

Next week I travel to Greece and will work there for the next 6 months, so later I will post a LOT of pictures, of the Greek fauna:razz:


----------



## arrowhd (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like a very beautiful place to live.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## enjoier14 (Jul 9, 2008)

Your pictures are amazing!!!!!!  :drool:   What camera do use?


----------



## ahas (Jul 9, 2008)

First photo' s nice.  Beautiful dragonfly.

Fred


----------

